# Starlings.... Round 2!



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok so we shot all the starlings nesting in our roof and barn and blocked up
most the nests with chicken wire where we could reach. But now a bunch of new ones or some we missed are back and nesting in new spots all over
the place!!!! Ughhh! It was so quiet and peaceful for about a week, I thought
we were good to go for the rest of the year!:grit:



Stephanie


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I feel your pain, I've dispatched quite a few starlings this spring myself. I just can't seem to get rid of them all, they are a very crafty bird. Dare I say a foe worthy of respect.


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

Try setting out dog food mixed with bread and white corn meal in places only they can get to. When they are eating it up, mix in a healthy portion of plaster of Paris.
They don't seem to notice the taste and gobble it up. Buggers get real thirsty and when they drink, the plaster sets up in their crops. Dead within minutes, not poisonous in the least.

Keep the bait dry for obvious reasons. Good luck.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sully said:


> Try setting out dog food mixed with bread and white corn meal in places only they can get to. When they are eating it up, mix in a healthy portion of plaster of Paris.
> They don't seem to notice the taste and gobble it up. Buggers get real thirsty and when they drink, the plaster sets up in their crops. Dead within minutes, not poisonous in the least.


That is brilliant. I've never heard of it before.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Why dont you just eat them? Several of my old cookbooks talk about how good they are.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

gbov
whats the name of those cookbooks PLEASE?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Pops2 said:


> gbov
> whats the name of those cookbooks PLEASE?


Oh gods, they got lost in the flood! I only remember the recipe for starlings on toast.

Hang on, will have a quick google....................

Hmmmmm, not much luck with google, have to try my faulty memory instead.

The shilling cookbook was one of them I think. Thats the one that told how to fry an egg. "Heat deep lard till the steam rises blue off the top, crack egg into a long handled spoon and gently lower into almost boiling lard."

The image of egg going FOOOOOOOOM in hot lard still makes me laugh!!!

I think starlings on toast were just braised starlings. Birds in oven proof dish, cover with stock and onions, cook till liquid is quite reduced, take out birds, thicken liquid with flour, put cooked birds on toast, dribble gravy on top.

Eat and enjoy!

I think any recipe you can use small birds for - quail or snipe or teal for instance - can be adapted for starlings.

Heck, I would try just frying the breasts in some bacon fat to get an idea of the flavor and then pick your recipe going by taste. Just recently I had one dove I picked up body shot on the path in the woods so par boiled it with 4 squirrels, rolled it in seasoned flour, dipped it in milk, rolled in flour again and then fried in a skillet half full of bacon fat.

It was mighty fine, if I do say so myself.

Would probably try them that way at least once.

Starlings and dumplings perhaps?

Baked in a pie?

Have fun trying a few different ways.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

On the Red/Green show, Sparky recommended covering a propane tank in peanut butter. I would also recommend rolling it in bird seed or cracked corn. Anyway you use it as bait. When the birds come to feed you shoot the tank with an 06. No more bird problem. I would also keep it a safe distance from buildings.:gaptooth:


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

GBov said:


> Why dont you just eat them? Several of my old cookbooks talk about how good they are.


 May Providence so provide that I should never consider eating a starling.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Why not trap-and-kill?
See:
http://www.sparrowtraps.net/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?preadd=action&key=DRST
http://www.chuckspurplemartinpage.com/ 
On this second one, scroll down the options on left under DIY for the 'build a repeating starling trap'.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Whats so wrong with what starlings eat? They are mainly insectivores, arnt they?


----------

